# Remap + launch control on a 1.8t



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all

Been working with my mate on remaps, he writes them I.e. When you got and get x stage one map he has wrote it

So he has mapped my car to about stage 2 but has also put lauch control on 
We are working on some tweaks to get it 100% down as ATM it bogs down a little 
But when do we will be able to offer it to people

Also anyone with a 3.2 that's been mapped he can do the 3.2 map with launch.

Looking at about £250 per person per map

What's people thoughts


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

How have you managed launch control on the 1.8? Is it auto?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a manual 
My mate writes all the files that company's use to map cars so he has put the launch control into the file 
Will try and get a video of it soon


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

So how do you actually launch, does it hold the revs steady?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

There are quite a few reputable mappers out there charging about the same, nothing personal but I wouldn't take my car for a remap with Joe Bloggs down the street as a lot of damage can be done with a bad map.

I think unicorn in stockport will do launch control and flat shifting with their maps to and are a proven. http://www.unicornmotordevelopments.com ... ndele.html

Good luck to you and your mate though and maybe if you offer your first 10 maps very cheap and then get good reviews it will work for you guys.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Clutch is pressed down it holds the revs at 4800 at the moment we are still workin on it and refining it
But it holds the revs then just drop the clutch and go

Dan far enough understand but he dose work for a good company that gives their maps to dealers to put onto cars so not reli a joe blogs but can understand what your saying 
Just putting a feeler out there at to see if I can get some intrest to look into it more


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

God that sounds harsh mate..... you will wreck the DMF surely (eventually) or if its not installed, that's some serious clutch plate needed to grab a hold at that speed.
I know even at 5800rpm you wont be boosting before the clutch bites but still that's heavy. Wow.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea that's what I'm saying we are looking to make it lower and have the turbo spooling 
Only reason it's so high a is coZ it gets bogged down

When we get it working with turbo spooling it won't bog down and ten we have have the rpm a lot lower


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> There are quite a few reputable mappers out there charging about the same, nothing personal but I wouldn't take my car for a remap with Joe Bloggs down the street as a lot of damage can be done with a bad map.
> 
> I think unicorn in stockport will do launch control and flat shifting with their maps to and are a proven. http://www.unicornmotordevelopments.com ... ndele.html
> 
> Good luck to you and your mate though and maybe if you offer your first 10 maps very cheap and then get good reviews it will work for you guys.


[email protected] mapped my Audi S3

It has launch control and flat shifting and made 531bhp

Rick and Gary tuck it out for a test run and managed 163mph in 5th


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just to say I need didn't put the correct number it sits at 4.8 k

Atm it's a soft limiter. Not anti-lag. But we're working on it 

Here is a quick video ( I didn't launch just revved it


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am very much interested in this launch control/soft rev limiter coz i had an offer from my mapper to install it .......which i eventually refused after consulting with this exact forum. For my taste too many bad things can happen, lot of unnecessary wear and tear .........
But the concept is interesting


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hoping to have this refined more, so that the turbo is spooling when revving so we can drop the rpm down, which will have less ware on parts, and also stop the jerky ness we are getting at the moment.

will update this thread with videos etc when I have them,


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Surely the turbo wont produce pressure until you get enough exhaust gas speed and volume?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

antcole said:


> Surely the turbo wont produce pressure until you get enough exhaust gas speed and volume?


well you get turbo pressure at 2.5 k so will be well into pressure at 3.8 k .


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Why do you need launch control? Can't you just hold the revs yourself?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> Why do you need launch control? Can't you just hold the revs yourself?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


give it a go and see how you do 

also its quite a cool thing to have it will allow you to get the power down a lot easier

also once we have anti lag working it will be spitting flames


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Never found it hard to get a good launch but fair play. Doesn't anti lag break turbos?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the turbo wont produce pressure until you get enough exhaust gas speed and volume?
> ...


You wont get boost until the engine has load on it.

Im just curious by the whole launch control thing on a manual car.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't they put an injector next to the turbo which explodes fuel and keeps turbo spinning, think it wrecks the turbo and you need titanium fins

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Wrecked turbo is why anti-lag wasn't plumbed in on my WRC Celica GT4. It had it fitted from the factory along with IC water spray etc, but Toyota didnt 'wire' the anti-lag to work because the turbo wouldn't last. It was all there to be activated if the owner wanted to do so, but from what I read about anti-lag I didn't fancy fitting new turbos every 1000 miles!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

be VERY carefull with this folks

The pops and bangs whilst beign quite a good laugh, is also very very hard on the engine/turbo
no lift shift also.

beware of breaking stuff. it will happen

I do not enable this in my maps on cars (adjustable rpm setpoints, throttle enable position, ign cut time etc etc) which do not have rods for example as minimum, and no warranty is offered.
Eyes Wide Open.. Nice fun novelty but bloody hard on the components


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Destroyed two back boxes due to this.

It ends up blowing the silencer wadding out of the tail pipes and over the back of your car

The second time it split a weld on the back box

I very rarely use mine, It was fun at first but but don't use it much at all now.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

same as anything reli,

how often are you going to use launch? its just the perk of having it there.

not many 1.8t out there with it (if any) so though I would look into it.

also upped boost pressure etc .


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Finally some words of wisdom.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

"Drop the clutch and go?"

Anyone with mechanical appreciation won't be compromising their turbos, clutches and engines in favour of a short temperamental fix at the expense of destroying parts of the drive train!!!!!


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Wrecked turbo is why anti-lag wasn't plumbed in on my WRC Celica GT4. It had it fitted from the factory along with IC water spray etc, but Toyota didnt 'wire' the anti-lag to work because the turbo wouldn't last. It was all there to be activated if the owner wanted to do so, but from what I read about anti-lag I didn't fancy fitting new turbos every 1000 miles!


Anti lag parts on the 205 wrc were just for homologation purposes, if you check the brass coloured pipes and air inlets on the exhaust manifold (pic attached) their solid, these would have had to be hollowed out for it to actually work and have an ecu capable of controlling it, the standard denso one couldn't do it.

You can get 5 psi+ quite easily with a decent launch control kit, used a motec ecu on mine and it was a good bit of kit.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a bee r on my Mr2 turbo and it would make 1bar of boost on it but after a couple of weeks it destroyed the bottom end. These things are very harsh on the engine and components

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

anthony_839 said:


> same as anything reli,
> 
> how often are you going to use launch? its just the perk of having it there.
> 
> not many 1.8t out there with it (if any) so though I would look into it.


quite a few... and customers being customers will use it as much as they like, more so if they dont understand what its doing to their car and or the risks which is brings..

"eyes wide open" comment is an apt one.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Desmodave996 said:


> You can get 5 psi+ quite easily with a decent launch control kit, used a motec ecu on mine and it was a good bit of kit.


our little k03 hybrid lupo runs it, and creates a bar of boost on its boost build launch control.. It then turns this power into tyre smoke when trying to actually launch tho.. lmao... 2wd for the loose

little lupo farting it flames like a goodun - lol


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Iv seen launch control and anti-lag on a 20vt with standalone management and it cracked the camshaft and the valve seats were gone.

If I stand corrected launch and anti-lag can only be mapped on the ME7.5 or is this now available on an older ME7 ecu?


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

badger5 said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get 5 psi+ quite easily with a decent launch control kit, used a motec ecu on mine and it was a good bit of kit.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

turbo87 said:


> Iv seen launch control and anti-lag on a 20vt with standalone management and it cracked the camshaft and the valve seats were gone.
> 
> If I stand corrected launch and anti-lag can only be mapped on the ME7.5 or is this now available on an older ME7 ecu?


I only use it on wideband me7.5 personally..
We do a lot of wideband conversions tho... as other features are also available on the larger memory ecu..
gear based boost as well as the pops and bangs, 5 switchable boost maps etc...
I cant fit all of this extra code into the stock 512k version..
Wideband ftw


----------

